# Need advice on shocks.



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If you have been satisfied with the ride quality and handling of the car all along I am inclined to recommend the stock (GM) replacements.
Unlike struts, which can have a very long lifespan, shocks tend to be pooped in the 50k mile range, so I suspect, since you needed tires, you are in that mileage window.

Although tired shocks can contribute, rear tire cupping is often the result of stretching your tire rotations beyond 7500 miles.
Since the rear tires are being pulled at all times, more so when braking, the wear pattern becomes uni directional.
Same thing happens to the front tires of a motorcycle, only they are being pushed all the time and cannot be rotated.
Just threw that in for general info purposes.

My thoughts based on past experience,

Rob


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have never rotated my tires. Maybe that's half the problem. But, I didn't think 60k on shocks was very good. I have really never heard of them even going bad.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

bilsteins are the only shock i buy for any vehicle.

b6 for ctd


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Rotating the tires definitely would have helped prevent the unusual wear. Tires last longer (as a set) if rotated every 7500 miles or so. 
I have found that bad shocks will also cause cupping issues. Once removed said shocks would press in and not extend again. 
Cold weather is hard on shocks as well as bad roads. I have seen shocks go anywhere from 30,000 to 150,000 miles, so really no solid rule.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> I have never rotated my tires. Maybe that's half the problem. But, I didn't think 60k on shocks was very good. I have really never heard of them even going bad.


Well, they may not be bad, yet. The tire store was speculating based on tire wear and since you indicate no rotations I can see how they would be thrown off track.
Those old rear tires should have howled like snow tires (*** *** ***).

It is generally assumed owners have the tires rotated in a timely manner and front drive cars are particulary rough on the rear tires (cupping) and front tires getting the shoulders worn down.....a combination of nose heaviness and the way a single control arm/strut design load the tire on turns.

Rob


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, my tires made noise and definitely wopped. The new tires are super quiet and definitely ride better than even when my original tires were new. They quoted me $478 for the shocks installed. Seemed pricey. I am just going to replace them myself. I youtubed it and the job seems REALLY easy and straightforward.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It should be similar to my Cobalt, which means rear shock replacement is incredibly easy.

If the shocks don't bounce a bunch after you give the corner a hard shove down, they're not shot.

We're at 89k and our shocks are all plenty fine.

When it comes time for replacement, I'll be doing B6s front and rear.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yup, I am going the B6 route. Just need to find a good place to buy them. RockAuto unfortunately has a 2 day delay right now on them. $110 each.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They're defintiely difficult to find in a timely manner. Check Tire Rack, too.

It must be the fronts that must be impossible to buy.

I have B6s on all four corners of my Z28, and they are wonderful, especially with the Hotchkis coil/leaf springs.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Good call on Tire Rack*. Went online, they have them in stock. Spoke to their rep via chat session. $112 each shipped to my home. They will be there tomorrow. No charge for shipping. Thanks MP81...awesome information.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not a problem! It's where I got my B6s for the Camaro. They had them for the best price, too.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bilstein has a lifetime warranty too.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

In addition to the shocks, pick up the 2 bolts required for the lower shock mount. It's a one time use fastener that gets discarded and replaced with new during service. It gets torqued to 111lbft + 65degrees rotation. The two top bolts to 74lbft, and the nut to 15lbft.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Will do! My car is gonna fkn dominate. :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Does anyone know the size of the lower shock bolts? I'd like to replace them and have them when I begin working on the car tomorrow.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks ezap!!


----------



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

Yep, have put Bilstein on all vehicles for decades. Had to wait a long back-order to get the stock replacements for the Cruze. I did not replace the lower shock bolts, as required. No way to get them w/o either paying crazy dealer price or crazy shipping for two bolts.
Blue Locktite !!!!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

dieseldr said:


> ... I did not replace the lower shock bolts, as required. No way to get them w/o either paying crazy dealer price or crazy shipping for two bolts.
> Blue Locktite !!!!


Bolts are less than $20 shipped whether it be gen1 or gen2, depending on whether eBay or online parts site. 

Blue loctite doesn't solve the fact that the bolt it weakened by it reuse.

If a doctor or home improvement contractor or some other professional skimped on a step, or didn't replace a part because it kept price $20 cheaper most would freak out. But so many people have no problem doing this to their own vehicles, safety and OE requirements be damned!


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Drove in the snow last night. The Cruze used to be scary bad with the stock Goodyears on it. Just replaced them with Hankook H735's. It's literally a night and day difference. WAY better in the snow, quieter ride, better handling. No comparison.


----------

